# Đại lý chuyên bán và lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng giá sỉ rẻ nhất hcm



## nhung1hailongvan (11/11/20)

*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CHUYÊN NGHIỆP, GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng nổi tiếng chính là sản phẩm có khả năng làm lạnh nhanh và mạnh mẽ nhất trong các dòng sản phẩm làm lạnh hiện nay. Với thiết kế dạng cây độc đáo, cũng độ bền bỉ trong hoạt động trong nhiều giờ liền mà ít khi xảy ra sai sót, hỏng hóc,… lại là một điểm cộng thêm, khiến các chủ đầu tư ngày càng muốn sở hữu cho riêng họ một hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng này.

Xem thêm: thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html







_Máy lạnh tủ đứng với thiết kế dạng cây mạnh mẽ, làm lạnh nhanh và độ bền cao_


*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG CÓ NHỮNG ƯU NHƯỢC ĐIỂM GÌ?*​
​*Mặt hạn chế của thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng.*



Điểm trừ lớn nhất của những sản phẩm _máy lạnh tủ đứng_ chính là thiết kế của nó. Là sản phẩm đặt sàn cho nên sẽ hơi chiếm diện tích đặt sàn một chút. Tuy nhiên, có thể khắc phục bằng cách đi âm tường, đó cũng là một cách biến tấu để không gian của bạn thêm độc đáo hơn.
Khi hoạt động sẽ phát ra tiếng ồn, tuy nhiên vẫn không đáng kể và không làm ảnh hưởng đến hoạt động diễn ra của không gian.
 






_Hình ảnh thực tế dàn nóng máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP_



*ĐƠN VỊ THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG GIÁ RẺ VÀ CHUYÊN NGHIỆP NHẤT TẠI TPHCM?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là *đơn vị thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ và chuyên nghiệp nhất tại TPHCM*. Thành lập và phát triển trong vòng 7 năm, là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng trên thị trường, bên cạnh đó, từng nhân viên kỹ thuật đều có tay nghề, kinh nghiệm thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, công ty sản xuất, kho chứa hàng, hội trường,… Mọi công trình đều được lưu tại mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU, click vào và tham khảo nhé!



*BẢNG GIÁ THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG.*


Tham khảo bảng giá nhân công, vật tư cần thiết để thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho không gian.



*Nội dung.
ĐVT
Đơn giá*
Nhân công thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 2.0hp – 3.5hp
Bộ
400.000
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 4.0hp – 5.5hp
Bộ
500.000
Máy lạnh tủ đứng từ 6.5hp
Bộ
800.000
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp.
Bộ
950.000

Vật tư thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng
(tùy theo vị trí lắp đặt dễ hay khó mà giá có thể thay đổi)
Ống đồng máy lạnh 1.5hp – 2.0hp
m
150.000
Ống đồng máy lạnh 3.0hp
m
230.000
Ống đồng máy lạnh 4.0hp
m
280.000
Ống đồng máy lạnh 5.0hp & 5.5hp
m
320.000
Ống nước xả (keo, co, lơi)

m
15.000 – 25.000
Dây điện Cadivi

m
10.000 – 15.000
CP điện 2P/16A/32A + hộp nhựa

Bộ
80.000
Khung đỡ dàn nóng đặt sàn

Cặp
Call











*THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng khác với những sản phẩm khác, nó sẽ có 2 dòng chính mà bạn cần lưu ý:




Máy lạnh tủ đứng thương mại (SkyAir): 2.0hp – 6.5hp, phù hợp với những không gian thương mại như nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, quán café, văn phòng công ty, sảnh chờ,…
Máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp (Packaged): từ 10hp trở lên (những hãng có hàng sẵn: Daikin, LG, Nagakawa, Reetech, Sumikura) thích hợp lắp đặt cho những công ty sản xuất, nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, hội trường,… những không gian cỡ đại phục vụ cho việc sản xuất.
 








*NÊN LỰA CHỌN THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO ĐỂ THI CÔNG, LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG?*


*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lanh tủ đứng* ngoài việc cần lựa chọn đúng đơn vị uy tín, với tay nghề cao để hợp tác, điều thứ 2 không kém phần quan trọng đó là phải quyết định được thương hiệu máy lạnh tủ đứng mà bạn sẽ đầu tư. Bởi lẽ, kinh nghiệm thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng có cao đến đâu, mà sản phẩm không chất lượng, không bền bỉ, hoặc chẳng may mua nhầm hàng kém chất lượng, hàng giả,… thì hậu quả và thiệt hại mà bạn phải chịu là rất lớn.



Vậy nên lựa chọn thương hiệu nào để thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng? Tương tự như máy lạnh âm trần cassette, máy lạnh tủ đứng cũng có rất nhiều sự lựa chọn để đầu tư, và chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn phân loại những thương hiệu này thành 3 phân khúc thị trường để bạn dễ dàng trong việc lựa chọn nhé!




Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá cao, chất lượng cực tốt: máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin, máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy, máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic…
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng với giá thuộc tầm trung: máy lạnh tủ đứng LG, máy lạnh tủ đứng Gree, máy lạnh tủ đứng Reetech, máy lạnh tủ đứng Sumikura…
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng giá rẻ, thuộc sản xuất Việt Nam: máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa, máy lạnh tủ đứng Midea, máy lạnh tủ đứng Funiki... 
 

(Muốn xem giá từng loại máy lạnh tủ đứng theo công suất, model máy vui lòng bấm vào đường link ở tên mỗi sản phẩm phía trên)















_Hình ảnh thực tế kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho xưởng sản xuất_


*KẾT LUẬN.*


Lưu ngay số Hotline của Hải Long Vân: 0909 787 022: Mr Hoàng – tư vấn kỹ thuật và báo giá nhanh



Chúng tôi sẽ luôn có mặt kịp thời để hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát, báo giá trọn gói và dự toán chính xác nhất tổng chi phí cần để thiết kế, thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng cho không gian của bạn.



Mức giá máy và chi phí *thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng* mà chúng tôi cung cấp cho bạn sẽ tùy thuộc vào thời điểm mà lên xuống khác nhau. Chính vì thế, hãy gọi ngay khi bạn có nhu cầu để chúng tôi kịp thời giữ lại những khuyến mãi tốt nhất về mức giá cho các bạn nhé!

Nguồn link tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/thi-cong-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-chuyen-nghiep-gia-re-nhat.html


----------

